# Menopause



## FlightFox (Oct 2, 2014)

So I was reading up on menopause on wikipeidia and I got to the section about other species and budgies were listed!
Is this true?
If it is true do they live long after going through menopause?
I ask because primates only live for a max of 5 years after menopause.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Don't believe everything you read on wikipedia. 
It is only as accurate as the people who post the information and sometimes the posters do not research all their "facts". 

Although in the wild, budgies have a life expectancy of approximately 5 years, budgies in captivity 
(with the right genetic background and healthy diet and lifestyle) can live much longer. 
I personally had one budgie that lived 12+ years.

The average lifespan of a budgie in captivity is considered to be around 8 years but some have lived to be almost 20.

Although budgies should not be bred after the age of four, older budgies can still produce eggs. 
That is not to say the eggs would be viable however.

Sometimes new owners of adopted older birds find that after years of a substandard diet, 
senior female pet birds on a healthy improved diet will start reproductive behaviors.*


----------

